# On m'a volé mon macbookpro



## juan66 (17 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,
J'ai eu la joie de ma faire cambrioler à mon domicile, et bien entendu, ils n'ont pas oublié de partir avec mon macbook pro. Evidemment, je ne compte pas le retrouver, mais cependant :
Ma boite mail était configuré, et forcément, mes mails sont dedans(application Mail). J'ai donc modifié mon mot de passe. Ma question :  
Est-il possible de supprimer les mails dans l'application mail à distance? du genre si je remets l'ancien mot de passe, et que je vire tous les mails depuis gmail sur le web, vont-ils tous se supprimer si jamais ils se connectent sur le net?
Ensuite, je possède sur ma boite les caractéristiques de mon ordi(adresse ethernet notamment). Est-il possible de retrouver sur le net mon ordi si celui-ci se connecte quelque part, dans la mesure où l'adresse ethernet reste toujours la même?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Février 2012)

Pour le mail, si tu le consultes en IMAP exclusivement, sans sauvegarde locale, le changement de mot de passe de tes comptes interdira toute consultation de tes mails par ton voleur.
Maintenant, si tu as sauvegardé tes mails localement, sur ton disque dur, il n'y a rien à faire, sauf à esperer que ton voleur ne sache pas modifier le mot de passe de ta session...
Sinon, ton adresse ethernet ne dépend pas de ton ordinateur (tu dois confondre avec autre chose), mais de ta connexion réseau. 
Par contre, il y a moyen, je crois, de signaler le vol à Apple. Si le mac passe par un SAV, il sera repéré, enfin il me semble. C'est toujours ça...

Au passage, change ton mot de passe AppleStore, et si tu as le moindre doute que ton n° de CB et/ou des mots de passe sensibles (Paypal, ou autre, compte bancaire en ligne etc...) peuvent être récupérés, sans virer dans une parano excessive, ça paraît tout de même plus prudent de faire opposition à ta CB, et de modifier quelques mots de passe...

Bon courage


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2012)

juan66 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai eu la joie de ma faire cambrioler à mon domicile, et bien entendu, ils n'ont pas oublié de partir avec mon macbook pro. Evidemment, je ne compte pas le retrouver, mais cependant :
> Ma boite mail était configuré, et forcément, mes mails sont dedans(application Mail). J'ai donc modifié mon mot de passe. Ma question :
> Est-il possible de supprimer les mails dans l'application mail à distance? du genre si je remets l'ancien mot de passe, et que je vire tous les mails depuis gmail sur le web, vont-ils tous se supprimer si jamais ils se connectent sur le net?
> ...


Il y a des sites (en plus de Apple) ou tu peux déclarer ta machine volée en indiquant le n° de série...
Fais une recherche (sur le forum) avec "vol", "cambriolage", etc&#8230; y'a plein de fils déjà...
Tu vas trouver des renseignements sur les (possibles) démarches et manips à faire... 
(que d'autres ont malheureusement été obligés de tester avant toi...)


----------



## juan66 (18 Février 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.
J'ai bien entendu fait de suite opposition sur ma carte bancaire, et changé mon mot de passe itunes.
J'ai également changé le mot de passe de ma boîte mail.
Je vais déclarer le vol au près d'Apple, j'ai le numéro de série.



> Maintenant, si tu as sauvegardé tes mails localement, sur ton disque dur, il n'y a rien à faire, sauf à esperer que ton voleur ne sache pas modifier le mot de passe de ta session...


J'avais mes mails sauvegardés localement...Chose que dorénavant je ne referai pas. Dans la mesure où j'ai maintenant modifié mes mots de passe, il ne peuvent plus recevoir mes nouveaux mails normalement? Ils ont possibilité de récupérer le nouveau mot de passe?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Février 2012)

juan66 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Dans la mesure où j'ai maintenant modifié mes mots de passe, il ne peuvent plus recevoir mes nouveaux mails normalement? Ils ont possibilité de récupérer le nouveau mot de passe?



Non, en principe de ce côté là, tu es tranquille.


----------



## juan66 (18 Février 2012)

OK merci.
Autre chose :
Je en savais pas, mais on peut voir dans gmail, depuis le web, l'activité sur le compte. Ainsi, apparaît les heures de dernières connections au compte, ainsi que l'adresse IP de la connection correspondante. 
Je voulais donc remettre l'ancien mot de passe, dans l'espoir que ces couillons se reconnectent à ma boîte gmail, ainsi j'aurai leur adresse IP. (en fait, suffirait qu'ils cliquent sur l'appli mail, celle-ci se connectant automatiquement ensuite)
Mais quand je veux remettre l'ancien mot de passe, ce n'est pas possible. Savez-vous si il y a possibilité de contourner ça : je connais bien entendu l'ancien mot de passe(celui qui est configuré dans ma boîte mail de l'ordi volé), et le nouveau.


----------



## jugnin (18 Février 2012)

Nan mais t&#8217;inquiètes pas, on s&#8217;en cague de tes mails&#8230; Le truc est déjà formaté, repeint, le numéro de série limé&#8230; 

Et désolé d&#8217;avoir bousillé la porte, au fait !


----------



## juan66 (18 Février 2012)

Ça t'amuse? Tas rien a faire d'autre?


----------



## Ardienn (18 Février 2012)

Ne fais pas attention, c'est un habitué des commentaires désagréables. Il doit n'avoir rien d'autres à faire comme tu dis.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2012)

C'est parce que tu as posté en Terrasse, demande à la modération de déplacer ton post à un endroit plus approprié.


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2012)

Concernant le commentaire du lapin, si la forme laisse à désirer, le fond est probablement juste. Ceux qui t'ont cambriolé l'ont fait pour revendre le matériel, pas pour t'espionner. Si ta session est couverte par un mot de passe ils ne vont pas perdre de temps à le chercher, un bon formatage et hop !


----------



## juan66 (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour Romuald. Si tu lis bien mon dernier message tu verras que mon but est plutôt d'essayer de retrouver mon ordi, pour certaines raisons personelles. Je me doute qu'ils s'en foutent de mes mails. Et en soit je suis bien assuré et pas en manque d'argent. 
Notamment grâce aux connections à ma boîte gmail, figure toi qu'au final ça avance.


----------



## jugnin (18 Février 2012)

pillouti a dit:


> Ne fais pas attention, c'est un habitué des commentaires désagréables. Il doit n'avoir rien d'autres à faire comme tu dis.



Môa, désagréable ? Vous entravez rien à lhumour sophistiqué, ouais !


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2012)

juan66 a dit:


> Bonjour Romuald. Si tu lis bien mon dernier message tu verras que mon but est plutôt d'essayer de retrouver mon ordi, pour certaines raisons personelles. Je me doute qu'ils s'en foutent de mes mails. Et en soit je suis bien assuré et pas en manque d'argent.
> Notamment grâce aux connections à ma boîte gmail, figure toi qu'au final ça avance.


Ca ne retire rien à la remarque de Jugnin ni à la mienne : même si tu retrouves ton ordi, il y a de fortes chances que le DD ait été reformaté.


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Môa, désagréable ? Vous entravez rien à lhumour sophistiqué, ouais !


Ta bouche, jugnain !...


----------



## jugnin (18 Février 2012)

Et voilà, dès que quelquun pense différemment, on sen prend à son physique ingrat

Ya des referedum perpétuels qui se perdent !


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Ya des referedum perpétuels qui se perdent !


Kestu bafouille ?!...


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2012)

jugnin a dit:


> Ya des referedum perpétuels qui se perdent !


Je vois que monsieur a de saines lectures et s'intéresse aux idées qui vont sauver la démocratie.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je vois que monsieur a de saines lectures et s'intéresse aux idées qui vont sauver la démocratie.



Et voilà, encore un point Godwin !


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2012)

Et pourquoi donc ?


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2012)

Reste que pour en revenir au sujet qui nous intéresse, je suis étonné qu'un ordinateur soit laissé sans mot de passe de session....


----------



## juan66 (18 Février 2012)

Car sincèrement, mot de passe de session ou non, si le type veut voir ce qu'il y a dans ton disque dur, il n'aura strictement aucune difficulté. Donc bon, pas trop envi de me prendre la tête à chaque démarrage.


----------



## Fìx (19 Février 2012)

juan66 a dit:


> Car sincèrement, mot de passe de session ou non, si le type veut voir ce qu'il y a dans ton disque dur, il n'aura strictement aucune difficulté. Donc bon, pas trop envi de me prendre la tête à chaque démarrage.



Sauf que quelqu'un qui à la base NE SAIT PAS passer outre une ouverture de session protégée par un mot de passe, et qui n'avait pas prévu à la base d'espionner le contenu de l'ordi qu'il convoitait, pourrait, compte-tenu de la facilité d'y accéder, en être finalement tenté......... T'élimine, grâce à ce mot de passe, le risque que cette catégorie de personnes (majoritaire, je pense) n'y accède......


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pourquoi donc ?



c'était un gag, si t'as pas compris, désolé  :rose:

je voulais sous-entendre que sined_marlouf avait créé un nouveau point Godwin :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (20 Février 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> c'était un gag, si t'as pas compris, désolé  :rose:
> 
> je voulais sous-entendre que sined_marlouf avait créé un nouveau point Godwin :rateau:



murphy's law :rateau: (blague belge)


----------

